# Need help find make of chassis



## Racenut53 (Feb 9, 2005)

I bought out a person and one of his pan cars was odd. Left pod is like a triangle and motor pod is offset toward the ground . The pod plate is in the shape of a c with the t plate end longer across and the open part has the motor pod srcew sectionfilling the open section. the t plate is mounted from the top off of two braces on stands and the t plate is even with the bottom of car. need a new lower pod plte this one is broke and just wondering the name and brand.

Thanks Joey


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

if it's a 1/12th car it sounds liek a Pro-Parts car. google them....


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I bet it looks like this.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=179775

To bad it is sold.


----------

